
Benchmarking the Titan V (Volta) GPU with TensorFlow - sabalaba
https://deeptalk.lambdal.com/t/benchmarking-the-titan-v-volta-gpu-with-tensorflow/108
======
chantecleer
I am running it on Windows and it takes about 5 minutes just to initiate a
"tensorflow object". There has to be something wrong because a GeForce 1070 is
instantaneous

